

How to theoretically turn a sphere inside out - cjdrake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKqt6e7EcCs&feature=related

======
toomuchcoffee
BTW, it just so happens that one of the mathematicians who came up with the
first solution to Smale's paradox was blind:

    
    
      https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Morin
    

Something to think about, next time we brood on our own supposed handicaps
("aww, I started my education too late / I'm too slow at reading books / YC
rejected my startup / etc etc whine whine ...")

